# Wanted: Private artificial reef for sale in Bama



## docmace (Sep 10, 2009)

Can you still buy and deploy private artificial reefs in Alabama waters? If so, can anyone give me the contact info for people who do this? Thanks.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Try David Walter in OB, The Reefmaker or Brian Swindle in DI.


----------



## docmace (Sep 10, 2009)

Would you happen to have a number for David Walters? Email address?


----------



## reefmaker (Jul 12, 2008)

For artifical reefs contact David Walter [email protected]or reefmaker.com


----------

